
Ask HN: How to give cryptocurrency to people in need - joewaltman
My name is Joe Waltman and I a recently started working with GiveCrypto.org. I somewhat stumbled into this job after my previous company (VetPronto) went out of business. I am far from an expert on cryptocurrency and have zero experience working with non-profits.<p>GiveCrypto.org aims to help by making direct transfers of cryptocurrency. There is a growing body of evidence suggesting that the best way to help poor people is to give them cash, rather than traditional support like food, medicine or training.<p>One of the big challenges for GiveCrypto.org is finding people that are both in need and can use cryptocurrency. I&#x27;ve done some experimentation (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;givecrypto&#x2F;givecrypto-work-trial-a-new-financial-system-a-new-opportunity-7f564b65aff5) and it is a quite a brain teaser. There is a sad irony wrapped around this problem; the poorer you are, the more &#x27;expensive&#x27; it is for you to make use of cryptocurrency. I&#x27;d love to tap into the HN network to help brainstorm clever ways to get cryptocurrency into the hands of people that need it.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
Wadappt
Hi Joe,

Please get in touch ... loads of potential to do amazing good ... my project
(www.wadappt.io) uses crypto in a smart contract framework to catalyze
different forms of capital and create hugely positive impact ... which is
desperately needed in many places ... e.g. conservation in Africa ... was in
crypto valley / Switzerland recently and presented it the SIIA summit ... see:

[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6447561...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6447561270521536512)

[https://medium.com/@wadappt/africa-wildlife-blockchain-
oppor...](https://medium.com/@wadappt/africa-wildlife-blockchain-
opportunity-d229485c7529)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VadheP9JVHs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VadheP9JVHs)

Look forward to chatting.

------
cimmanom
Why do you want to give them cryptocurrency rather than the fiat currency that
they’d find much more useful?

~~~
joewaltman
I agree that fiat currency would be more useful if the recipient lives in a
place with a functional financial system and/or a competent government.
However, in places where money is broken (i.e. venezuela) or government is
broken (i.e. refugee camps), it is possible that a crypto-currency might be
more useful than fiat.

